# Where To Buy Hop Rhizomes?



## Siborg (5/4/10)

I know its the end of season and all, but pictures of everyones freshly harvested hops as inspired me to grow some for the next season.

Does anyone know where I can get some hop rhizomes? I don't really care what variety, although I'd like to start with an aussie one such as pride of ringwood.

Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (5/4/10)

Coles or Woolies  

You'll have to wait a few months yet. Generally there are some very generious brewers here that will share the love for the cost of a post bag.

Chap Chap


----------



## Siborg (5/4/10)

Chappo said:


> Coles or Woolies
> 
> You'll have to wait a few months yet. Generally there are some very generious brewers here that will share the love for the cost of a post bag.
> 
> Chap Chap



Mad... Would be awesome to just be able to go and pick some fresh hops and chuck em in a brew.


----------



## manticle (5/4/10)

There's often some for sale on ebay at the right time of the year. Some good sellers, some dodgy sellers. Go for one that people here have had good experiences with (the name hopswest rings a bell).

Also welcome to some of mine if and when I work out how to dig them up without destroying my own.


----------



## NickB (5/4/10)

Yep, give it a few months.

Sure there will be some willing participants in the 'love giving' game.... B) 


Cheers


----------



## MarkBastard (5/4/10)

I will be selling my Pride of Ringwood and Tettnang rhizomes. I want to only have one variety growing for various reasons. I would prefer to sell to Brisbane based brewers though and would prefer to include the wine barrel style pots they're currently in as well.

I will sell it all at cost price which is actually a decent deal for the buyer as they are second year where as when I bought them they were first year quite small rhizomes.


----------



## Siborg (5/4/10)

what are they worth, roughly?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (5/4/10)

Siborg said:


> I know its the end of season and all, but pictures of everyones freshly harvested hops as inspired me to grow some for the next season.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get some hop rhizomes? I don't really care what variety, although I'd like to start with an aussie one such as pride of ringwood.
> 
> Cheers




Try a AHB member called Boston


BYB


----------



## MarkBastard (5/4/10)

Siborg said:


> what are they worth, roughly?



Think I got three different rhizomes for $50 or something like that (first year). First year ones are small root cuttings that will spend the first year growing at the root level more than anything, and only giving you a decent amount of actual hops if you're lucky. Don't anticipate any crop in the first year so that if you do get some it's a bonus and if you don't get some you're not disappointed.

Lots of factors change the outcome of course.


----------



## Wolfy (6/4/10)

Siborg said:


> Does anyone know where I can get some hop rhizomes?


Here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...;showarticle=58
Here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//index.php?showforum=8
And on Ebay when it's the right season for selling rhizomes, though winter and into early spring.

Expect to pay anywhere from $10-$50each, just depending on where, what and why.


----------



## barls (6/4/10)

ive still got 2-3 mt hoods left in pots that given a few more weeks will be trimmed up and ready 2 be posted about mid year. Ill also be trimming the other 3 i have about the same time


----------



## Sydneybrewer (6/4/10)

i am thinking of growing some cascade next season.. could anyone hazard a guess as to what it would cost for a cascade rhizome? i am guessing i could purchase them off evilbay at seasons start.


----------



## [email protected] (6/4/10)

Sydneybrewer said:


> i am thinking of growing some cascade next season.. could anyone hazard a guess as to what it would cost for a cascade rhizome? i am guessing i could purchase them off evilbay at seasons start.



I bought 4 for $48 from Hopswest last year. But as he only sells them seasonally, the price might change from year to year. I'd keep an eye on Hopwest on ebay.


----------



## sillyboybrybry (18/2/13)

hmm seems to be a very old post but - my wife is keen to grow me some hops
I am going to give all above suggestions a go but if there is anyone else Brisbane ish wanting to get rid of some im here


----------



## barls (18/2/13)

your a bit early try back about mid year.


----------



## Robrock (24/1/14)

Yes please have space and eager to grow some please let me know when they are available and will happily make purchase


----------



## Yob (24/1/14)

People usually split them in winter, keep am eye out when it cools down.


----------



## wynnum1 (24/1/14)

Where can hops be grown.


----------



## Yob (24/1/14)

dunno about the top end, but everywhere else with varying degrees of success. Plenty in Qld grow and everywhere south of that for sure.


----------



## Bill0x (6/2/14)

I would like to buy some as well and have plenty of room to share if any body can help


----------



## Yob (6/2/14)

See post above yours


----------



## BobtheBrewer (6/2/14)

Bill0x said:


> I would like to buy some as well and have plenty of room to share if any body can help


I'm going to dig up my Cascade rhizome and get rid of it. I don't have good soil, so the crops have only been around 200g per year. It is about 6 or 7 years old and hasn't been watered for the last couple of years, but keeps sending up buds and bines. If you are interested, after I dig it up I will send you a photo and keep it moist. It's a a big mother but obviously can be pruned. Cost $0, but if you get a good yield would appreciate some flowers.

Bob


----------



## clintlee (7/2/14)

If any Melbourne based brewers are digging some up this year id be keen to buy some, might look good growing up the side of the garden shed.


----------



## nathanvonbeerenstein (22/2/14)

Birkdale Bob said:


> I'm going to dig up my Cascade rhizome and get rid of it. I don't have good soil, so the crops have only been around 200g per year. It is about 6 or 7 years old and hasn't been watered for the last couple of years, but keeps sending up buds and bines. If you are interested, after I dig it up I will send you a photo and keep it moist. It's a a big mother but obviously can be pruned. Cost $0, but if you get a good yield would appreciate some flowers.
> 
> Bob


PM sent if still available!

Cheers


----------



## DU99 (22/2/14)

Rhizome normally get dug up about the start of winter..


----------



## Bizenya (9/3/14)

Hi there


I just purchased from diggers- it hasn't arrived yet, so cannot tell you the size / quality etc but price wasn't bad. It's supposedly cascade , which I assume it will be. Diggers are pretty good with their products in the past

http://www.diggers.com.au/shop/product/WHOPA/HOPS%20AMERICAN%20CASCADE.aspx

Brett


----------



## shaunous (9/3/14)

Diggers are good, and if u get a dodgy one, they"ll replace it, and they also give u advice for free if something decides to eat or attack your plants.


----------



## elcarter (9/3/14)

Cheers Bizenya, Ordered 3 see how they go down Adelaide way.


----------



## Bizenya (9/3/14)

No worries! 

Yeah I grabbed two. Was pretty happy to find em as need to keep the ball rolling. I order last Tuesday so might arrive this week. I will attempt to post a picture of them when they turn up!

I too hope that the Adelaide way will be fine for em. Worth a try for sure


----------



## Bizenya (21/3/14)

Quick update 

Diggers.com plants arrived- seem pretty good see attached


----------



## pat86 (21/3/14)

How did they send them can I ask? Thinking of having a crack and just interested to know how they ship them, what kind of state they arrived in (e.g. in a pot, in an envelope?) I've got no clue - never ordered plants online before and I generally kill herbs pretty quickly when i try. 

Do they give instructions on planting them?


----------



## DU99 (21/3/14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcBuaVyTfiU


----------



## Bizenya (21/3/14)

Hi Pat

They were sent Wednesday, and are sent via Aust. Post. They arrive in a large cardboard pack, and are taped into place. The tops of the Maxi-tubes are covered in tape to stop soil falling out. 

These tubes are taped into place within the cardboard pack, and have shredded paper around the plant. whole pack is sealed with tape. 

They come in good nick, unfortunately they were sent on a hot day in SA and Vic so a little drier than normal but no real issue. Just pot them up and water them and they will be fine

The photo attached is of two other plant (Spanish Liquorice) which I haven't potted up yet

I have had a number of plants from diggers- always been fine.


----------



## Bizenya (21/3/14)

Whoops

with attachment this time

you can see the tape across the top of the pot holding in soil etc.


----------



## Robrock (24/3/14)

Well ordered 2 cascades from diggers today will see how it all goes ... Really would love a citra if anyone can help


----------



## sp0rk (24/3/14)

Robrock said:


> Well ordered 2 cascades from diggers today will see how it all goes ... Really would love a citra if anyone can help


Citra is a proprietary cultivar
You can't buy it


----------



## Robrock (31/3/14)

Anyone ordered from diggers ? I ordered on the 24th of March just wonder when I might see them .. If you've ordered about how long did it take to receive ? Cheers Rob


----------



## Robrock (29/4/14)

Not sure what to think my hops plant turned up from diggers after near a month and they turn up dead foliage and dry soil .. Anyone had this happen. Not what I expected and I'm disappointed


----------



## Robrock (29/4/14)




----------



## Yob (29/4/14)

break them out of the soil and inspect, if the rhizome is withered *and dry* theyre fucked, if you can see little button nodes that still contain moisture you might be OK.

Either way, Id be complaining.

*ed*

ed ed.. the one on the right looks like it still contains moisture, the one on the left cant tell


----------



## Bizenya (29/4/14)

I'd get onto them ASAP. They should offer a refund or maybe replace? Mine arrived two dats after said they were sent

?

Bugger man

If not, let mine grow and I'll send you a piece (unfortunately that will be this time next year!!)


----------



## shaunous (29/4/14)

Diggers are Awesome to deal with, it probably wouldnt have been there fault, it's probably been sitting in a couriers storage shed the whole time, I've used them for years along with my Grandmother, and we've never had a problem, I've even had them replace an apple tree that died 2 years after they gave it to me, which im pretty sure was my fault anyway.

Just give them a call, they'll even help you with drama's on other plants if you email them photo's of pests and fungi's on the plants.


Just a happy Diggers member


----------



## Bizenya (29/4/14)

Bizenya said:


> I'd get onto them ASAP. They should offer a refund or maybe replace? Mine arrived two dats after said they were sent
> 
> ?
> 
> ...


Sorry I should highlight I have had the same experiences with diggers - very happy to assist if plants are not 100%

Sorry for not just editing- can't seem to do it on my iPad?


----------

